# Google Verlauf löschen



## Kutsuu (17. Juli 2007)

Hi!!
Ich würde gerne den Google Verlauif löschen. Allerdings habe ich mir vorkurzem den neuen Safari browser von apple runtergeladen. Also wie kann ich nun den Verlauf leeren?


----------



## Sinac (17. Juli 2007)

1. Was hat das im Smalltalkforum verloren?
2. Was genau meinst du mit Verlauf von Google?


----------



## Maik (17. Juli 2007)

Hi,


Sinac hat gesagt.:


> 1. Was hat das im Smalltalkforum verloren?


ich schieb den Thread mal rüber ins Internet-Board.


----------



## Nicki (20. Juli 2007)

Kutsuu hat gesagt.:


> Hi!!
> Ich würde gerne den Google Verlauif löschen. Allerdings habe ich mir vorkurzem den neuen Safari browser von apple runtergeladen. Also wie kann ich nun den Verlauf leeren?



Falls du die Google Chronik meinst, dann kannst du die folgendermaßen löschen:

Extras --> Private Daten löschen --> hier entsprechend Haken setzen --> Bestätigen. Fertig 

Viele Grüße,
Nicki


----------

